# Nuggets at Lakers on TNT tonight



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Just a heads up for anybody reading this. This'll be my first chance at getting a good look at Kenyon and Nene in a long while, and I'll be watching the new guys closely as well. If anyone else watching wants to turn this into a game thread, please feel free, I just don't wanna be talking to myself in here. If anything or anyone really catches my eye I'll be sure to post though.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

basically, melo is god :whoknows:

lakers have a horrible roster in this game, so take it for what its worth...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow 4 passes for the breakaway dunk, the first coming from a save behind the backboard. ball never touched the floor all the way down...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice to see the Bad Earl making a showing so soon. Those consecutive turnovers were just lovely.

Then Good Earl took back over his body and he comes down and passes the ball to Kleiza for the open shot.

Bad Earl pisses me off :curse:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kleiza is a beast! i dont mind if he starts...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Nice to see the Bad Earl making a showing so soon. Those consecutive turnovers were just lovely.
> 
> Then Good Earl took back over his body and he comes down and passes the ball to Kleiza for the open shot.
> 
> Bad Earl pisses me off :curse:


i only saw the 4th quarter, and to tell u the truth he didnt look all that bad. as u said, those TO's were ugly, but for the most part he was getting IN the lane more in this game than his whole career combined. thats always been my BIGGEST pet pieve with him, more than the shooting. guys like tony p and kidd and nash always get into the lane and make a play. there no excuse with his "quickness" and size to not get in there. from what i saw, it was impressive...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Biggest thing that stuck out to me from the game was that Nene's defense was pretty bad. Bynum abused him


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

hmm didnt see it. how about kleiza lighting it up from like 6 different spots on the floor that 4th quarter? this team has a future!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

melo is the man obviously. drafting "Big B" seems to be working out for Mitch and the lakers. Wonder what he will do to Shaq this year.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> hmm didnt see it. how about kleiza lighting it up from like 6 different spots on the floor that 4th quarter? this team has a future!


I liked seeing him hit the shots, but that 4th quarter was basically all garbage time so I have to go more by what I saw out of him in the 2nd. The effort was there, but the shooting wasn't as good


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I liked seeing him hit the shots, but that 4th quarter was basically all garbage time so I have to go more by what I saw out of him in the 2nd. The effort was there, but the shooting wasn't as good


his shot is improved this year. the entire preseason dictates that. diawara... not sure that he will shoot for a high percentage, but at least he has the range. earl has the range... again just a 30 to 35 percent 3 point shooter. Same goes for Kleiza I think.

JR Smith is the x factor 43 percent from downtown in the preseason.... i think he can be a 40 percent 3 point shooter.... and i'm guessing if he is healthy he could jack up quite a few... he wont jack up 500 like korver, but i could see 350 over the season.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> JR Smith is the x factor 43 percent from downtown in the preseason.... i think he can be a 40 percent 3 point shooter.... and i'm guessing if he is healthy he could jack up quite a few... he wont jack up 500 like korver, but i could see 350 over the season.


if this holds true, there is no question we can contend this year...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

-Kenyon Martin is back, physically at least. He's moving great horizontally and vertically, just hope he can maintain it for the whole season. Missed a couple gimme's, looks like it's just rust. This is gonna be a good year for Kenyon though.
-Andre Miller still has a decent first step even though he's fat right now. Not out of shape, fat.
-I like JR Smith. Yeah, he's immature, and he gets carried away when he hits a shot. But he can do more than just shoot. Getting back on defense and blocking a shot, tipping entry passes, I'll be rooting for him all the way. Surprised me a little bit here.
-Nene's rustier than I thought he'd be.
-The Lakers are gonna be better than people thought this year. Andrew Bynum will take minutes from Kwame and get MIP talk.
-I like the team better without the circus midget. JR Smith can handle some of the ball handling duties, and we have a couple guys who can legitimately play the 2 now when he does. 
-Melo's shot looks even better than it did in Japan. The stroke, the confidence, the shot selection, it's all there. I'm curious what weight he's at now too.
-Turnovers are what are scaring the hell out of me. Stupid ones especially, trying to dribble through 2 defenders at halfcourt.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> -Kenyon Martin is back, physically at least. He's moving great horizontally and vertically, just hope he can maintain it for the whole season. Missed a couple gimme's, looks like it's just rust. This is gonna be a good year for Kenyon though.
> -Andre Miller still has a decent first step even though he's fat right now. Not out of shape, fat.
> -I like JR Smith. Yeah, he's immature, and he gets carried away when he hits a shot. But he can do more than just shoot. Getting back on defense and blocking a shot, tipping entry passes, I'll be rooting for him all the way. Surprised me a little bit here.
> -Nene's rustier than I thought he'd be.
> ...


melo might be working out with shawn merriman :laugh: remember how chubby he used to be? melo is a leader simply by his work ethic...


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

Kuskid said:


> -Kenyon Martin is back, physically at least. He's moving great horizontally and vertically, just hope he can maintain it for the whole season. Missed a couple gimme's, looks like it's just rust. This is gonna be a good year for Kenyon though.
> -Andre Miller still has a decent first step even though he's fat right now. Not out of shape, fat.
> -I like JR Smith. Yeah, he's immature, and he gets carried away when he hits a shot. But he can do more than just shoot. Getting back on defense and blocking a shot, tipping entry passes, I'll be rooting for him all the way. Surprised me a little bit here.
> -Nene's rustier than I thought he'd be.
> ...


Get used to the "circus midget". With this running system and Miller being out of shape, lil' earl is going to play a lot. Trust me.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

scooter said:


> Get used to the "circus midget". With this running system and Miller being out of shape, lil' earl is going to play a lot. Trust me.


no doubt :sad:

i already had a feeling couple months ago andre's minutes would shrink. hes probably our #1 guy to be traded too...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

scooter said:


> Get used to the "circus midget". With this running system and Miller being out of shape, lil' earl is going to play a lot. Trust me.


He'll play a lot regardless, trust us.


----------

